# Help Identifying wood(logs) species



## reggle (Apr 3, 2012)

hey guys i got a load of free logs am gonna use on the lathe and i wanted to know what species they are.am not very good at this.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

The white barked log on the left is most likely birch. I can't tell on the rest.

Rich


----------



## reggle (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Center 3 similar logs might be cherry if the heartwood is darker. The 2nd from the left might be poplar if the heartwood is greenish. 
In the future try planing a flat on a log so we can see the wood grain, bark can be hard to tell definitively .


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Left is for sure birch, second looks like a locust.


----------



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree with the Birch and locust ID. Third is Beech I think. Fourth is difficult to say but appears to be a tree that likes damp areas perhaps close to a streem or river, possibly poplar. Fifth one looks like it's in the Oak family to me.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

First one has got to be Birch, second looks like Black Locust and the third looks like cherry or Sycamore and the last two I'm not sure (forth maybe a Maple) but if you had a picture of the wood/end grain it would help allot. Rarely is it easy to classify a wood by the bark.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Left is birch
Then i agree with locust 
The 3rd could be cherry, 
Then maybe ash?


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

The left reminds me of Aspen…...


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Honey Locust has a smoother bark when that thin.. and the bark forms layers of scale rather than diamonds… and for a HL to be that thin it would be a really young tree… though it could be black locust. The second looks to be Kentucky Coffee tree. Other than the obvious birch.. i'd need to see close up pictures of the others.


----------



## reggle (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks guys al put up some close ups


----------

